
Donald Trump Speaks to Taiwan's President, Reversing Decades of U.S. Policy - JumpCrisscross
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-calls-taiwan_us_5841f96be4b017f37fe4bcae
======
Neliquat
TBH, this seems like a good thing to me. The spin of undoing what we did
poorly in the first place seems a bit overblown. That said, this WILL ruffle
some feathers. But reaching out is no new thing, only doing it publicly to the
leader of a contested government. The US acknowledging Taiwan might be a good
political play, but it does seem premature.

